# Post Pics of All Your Computer Junk!



## PohTayToez

This is alike all of the "Post your *blank*" threads, but in this one, you will be posting all of your computer/electronics junk... lets see who has the biggest collection.

I just went around my room, and tried to take pictures of all the crap I own, let's see what I have:

Might as well start out slow... here is a bookshelf in my room:



Here is a bookshelf in my room.  In the top left, that pink stuff is antistatic bubblewrap, as I ship out a decent amount of computer parts.  Also notice the floppies to the right (which I haven't used since I was like 9... I know so from the labels on them) and notice on the very top right corner of the bookshelf is a GBA.  On the bookshelf itself, from top to bottom, we have a desktop power control, a lexmark printer (with a DDR dance pad folded up the the right) a DVD player (nonworking) and an old DirectTV reciever.

To the right of the whole picture is a bookshelf, with, of all things, books.  On the top of said bookshelf is...



THE FORGOTTEN GAMEBOY GRAVEYARD!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAH!! 5, count them, 5 Gameboys on top of this shelf.  Infront of the bookcase, we have...



An old Compaq Pressario with an 898Mhz AMD Athlon... the first computer that I ever really tinkered with hardware wise.  Also, notice on the second shelf up on the left, a 20GB notebook hard drive. Moving on...



Here is my main setup.  The monitor on the right is to the Compaq, and the two in the left are to my main computer that I am on now.  Notice underneath is a stray powersupply, left over from a case from a build I did from someone else.  In the very lower left side of the picture you see a glimpse of another unused printer.  Up on the top right, you see...



A nifty tool thingy I have mounted on my wall.  All you see on there right now is a couple pairs of pliers and an RJ45 crimper.  Also notice, I just got fresh off of eBay some more CDs and DVDs.  I have about 160 CDs and 125 DVDs.  To the left of my setup...



The big white thing is a scanner.  I also see an nVidia gaming pad ($.99 on eBay), a 56k modem, and a PCI to SCSI adapter card.  Also note the green cathode poking out off...



This drawer, which contains mostly screws and a bunch of case modding cathodes and a lighted fan... above that we have...



Assorted gaming stuff.  A GameCube and a PSOne, and a few controllers.  Speaking of gaming, to the left...



And Xbox and a nonworking Sega genesis.  Above this desk...



Sits my stereo, which I use almost solely just for my computer sound.  In front of the desk is...



Some more assorted junk.  Note the joystick, and also a 20GB IDE HDD to the left of it.  Also, you see a very nice ASUS Vento 3600 case, which I currently have up for sale.  Also in this area is...



A large box of random cables.  Many power adapters, power cords, and data transfer cables.  To the left of that I have a rack that was taken from and old Subway fastfood restaurant.  It used to be used for chips, now it's for...



Computer parts, of course!  Top shelf we have some IDE cables, a trackball mouse, and keyboard underneath it all and other junk.  Going down...



LOTS of IDE HDDS, some video cards, and some fans.  Next down...



And old IBM Thinkpad, lots of modems and NICs, some zip ties, etc.  The next two shelves not pictured contain around 20-30 IDE CD and DVD drives, and the bottow one have a few power supplies.  Next to that we have...



A mostly gutted PC that I got from someone, I've parted nearly all of it out, just some disk drives left.  And behind that, there is the...



LEANING TOWER OF CASES!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111112333 w00t.  Most of these have motherboards, CPUs and power supplies... a few CD drives mixed in.  Nearly all could be converted into a fully working PC in minutes.  Also notice the 4 unopened HEC Orion 585w PSUs in the bottom left.  Behind the former chip rack we have...



A small TV, some RAM and a USB ZIP Disk drive on top.  Also behind the rack...



A larger TV, the one I use(d) to play console games on.  Note the wireless router and switch on top, and the ghetto rigged aluminum foil + wire hanger + coaxial cable antennae.  Ghetto rigging at it's finest.  Finally, on the other side of the room, we have



A couple of printers, and a sign jacked from the same Subway that the chip rack came from... don't ask.

Well, that's a brief (heh, ok, maybe not so brief) summation of what computer junk I have.  Post yours.


----------



## patrickv

dude you have way tons of stuffs. i have none.my room is so tidy. All the crap by now is probably on the dumping site..


----------



## dmw2692004

wow, i though i had alot of stuff.. is that in your bedroom, or like in a office kind of are?


----------



## TEKKA

Damn bro, please *CLEAN* your room!!!


----------



## Shane

Wow thats alot of junk....my room is spotless  

You say about the leaning computer case tower...



> Nearly all could be converted into a fully working PC in minutes



Why dont you do it then?....if i had that much computer stuff around i would probably put them together to make a fully working system and sell them realy cheap or give them away


----------



## PohTayToez

Most of them are worthless 533MHz or similar CPUs... although there is a 2 something Ghz Intel in there that I should put together.  Also, I live in a small upper class town... kinda hard to find a market for obsolete PCs.


----------



## Ben

dmw2692004 said:


> wow, i though i had alot of stuff.. is that in your bedroom, or like in a office kind of are?





PohTayToez said:


> I just went around *my room*, and tried to take pictures of all the crap I own



He says it's his room, but I'm not sure if I could believe him. Where in the world is his bed?? Or does he just sleep on all of his computer cases...  

Jeez dood, clean your room. I couldn't stand to live in there. That's craaaazzy!


----------



## PabloTeK

There isn't a lot of PC junk in my room that you can see, but there is:

1x ASUS K7V8X - Knackared after a PSU blew itself up and fried it.
1x AMD Athlon XP 2400+ processor - It was a great CPU but it also went with the ASUS board
1x Cheapo PSU - Taken it to bits and I may donate it to design and technology
1x Sapphire/ATi Radeon 9250 - Played some games well
2x256MB DDR-400 - Micron stuff, t'was so-so
1x Modem card - Look the Mesh was old ok!
2x Stereo speakers -Can't be bothered to fiddle with them
1x ProView CY765 - 16ms response time! Bit bluish colours too.
1x eMachines 420 with an extra 80GB IDE and XFX/nVidia FX5200 - Awful now because of the 30GB my documents drive taking forever to load. Out of use. Great footrest though.
1x Microsoft mini-mouse - Wire frayed

The old monitor, speakers, mouse and eMachines box are on show and the rest is shoved away all over the place.


----------



## The_Other_One

I cleaned out about a year or two ago, or I'd probably beat most everyone here   If this topic's still going when I head home this weekend, I might take a pic of my stuff...


----------



## codeman0013

I must say thats way to much shit man you really need to learn to let go and not be such a big packrat lol i would probably shoot myself if my room looked like that...


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

An old zip-drive I dug out.....

I used to have a, what was it, 14 year old laser printer that was slower than even ink jets today.  Finally had to put it down after it broke..... again....

I'll post some more later....


----------



## PohTayToez

I would have thought that more of you nerds would have huge amounts of computer junk... guess not.


----------



## madtownidiot

You ought to see my basement


----------



## PohTayToez

I'd love to.  Take some pictures and post them... that's the whole idea.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Poh, Have a garage sale...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I wish I would've seen this thread yesterday. I cleaned all my crap out of my closet


----------



## nffc10

PohTayToez If my bedroom was as messy as that, i wouldn't see the light of day!


----------



## JasonB

Nice lol! jesus, looks like a dump of computers. i laughed the entire time, but what really got me was the subway sign. I died.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Kornowski

They aren't yours are they, those pictures?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

kof2000 said:


>



Junk, kof?


----------



## Ambushed

kof2000. Your a rich bastard!


----------



## Cheese

kof2000 said:


>



SHIT MAN CAN I HAVE SOMETHING!!!!! *IS SERIOUS, AND NOT KIDDING*


----------



## TEKKA

Ambushed said:


> kof2000. Your a rich bastard!



thats an understatement.  to say the least.


----------



## HumanMage

haha Kof, you remind me of the War1ock in the new Die Hard movie. You have everything to a T except your setup is lacking the LCD TV's as monitors and your chair isn't a recliner. Truely epic setup there though...congrats to you man, I betcha get your game on very nicely there.


----------



## Cheese

Please!!!!


----------



## mikee

I bet most of that stuff is stolen lol


----------



## jutnm

kof2000 said:


>




 hey were those the cards running in SLI ?


----------



## Jonyboy

Do people have to keep quoting the pics?


----------



## jutnm

yes !!!! bc its awesome jeeeeez


----------



## oscaryu1

*gag* 

How much did that setup cost you? I barely have one LCD!


----------



## Shane

Kof is probably rich and can afford all those nice things,BUT how do we know they are realy his?


----------



## ETSA

who cares..


----------



## jutnm

i believe its his / hers, wait ................ its a her right ?


----------



## oscaryu1

Lol with Kof's setup no ones gonna post their junk on anymore


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Well, there is a spare mousepad......


----------



## Cheese

jutnm said:


> i believe its his / hers, wait ................ its a her right ?



by the way his desktop is Asian  woman in bathing suits, i though Kof was a guy...


----------



## kof2000




----------



## oscaryu1

Well going by "junk"...

















^ I THINK thats an Mac I... Scsi 40MB HDD.


----------



## jutnm

kof2000 said:


>



sorry we didnt mean to offend you


----------



## Cheese

but seriously, can i have some of that stuff?


----------



## Deepblue

kof2000 I want to know what kinda desk you have and how much it cost 
oh and where you get it


----------



## kof2000

is yellow and made of wood. i'm trying get a glass one from staples but is always out of stock. the monitors need a new home.


----------



## spitviper

My mom made me give all my old computer junk away to build my new computer


----------



## kof2000

she dont want you to get cancer.


----------



## Deepblue

kof2000 said:


> is yellow and made of wood. i'm trying get a glass one from staples but is always out of stock. the monitors need a new home.



well it looks like some oprerations monitoring desk with the LCDs up top
thats what im talking about. i would like to get some of my stuff up off my desk like that


----------



## Cheese

kof2000 said:


> the monitors need a new home.



ill be glad to take them off your hands!


----------



## spanky

Cheese said:


> ill be glad to take them off your hands!



Dude, chill out. You're acting like a change begger ona street corner.


----------



## Cheese

did you know they make more per year begging than people who have jobs?


----------



## spanky

Cheese said:


> did you know they make more per year begging than people who have jobs?



Did you know they're more likely to be shot with my paintball gun from my moving vehicle?


----------



## Cheese

did you know that was done on an episode of CSI Miami?


----------



## spanky

Who cares?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

theresthatguy said:


> Did you know they're more likely to be shot with my paintball gun from my moving vehicle?



Lol.

Hahaha. That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## brian

lol oscaryu1. love the pliers in the background.


----------



## jutnm

kof2000 said:


> is yellow and made of wood. i'm trying get a glass one from staples but is always out of stock. the monitors need a new home.



ya the glass table is pretty cool looing though so u can see you computer below with all its lights , this desk i have is about 18 yrs old, from IKEA, my moms first computer desk, it was about $400 at the time, good luck to you finding a nice comp desk, but hey ur sig, what does it mean retired


----------



## robina_80

heys guys if you read kof's sig he puts in it hes retired!!! i mean i dont know wether true but if is OMG what does he do drug lord or something


----------



## lhoney2

> Dude, chill out. You're acting like a change begger ona street corner.



This made me crack up.  Before this there were like 5 requests for free stuff.

Awesome setup kof.  Look like a good place to play online poker?


----------



## spanky

lhoney2 said:


> This made me crack up.  Before this there were like 5 requests for free stuff.
> 
> Awesome setup kof.  Look like a good place to play online poker?



I try to keep the mood light.


----------



## Comp_Newb

edit


----------

